# DirecTV reaches agreement to carry ESPN-HD(?)



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Over on the DBS Forum, Dan Collins is reporting that DirecTV recently reached an agreement with Disney to carry ESPN-HD. Dan Collins, one of the founders of DBS discussion on the Internet, is generally very reliable in his statements.

That said, it seems that Stephanie Campbell is still saying (at least until very recently) that DirecTV has "nothing to announce at this time."


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes that is what she is still saying, however I *suspect* that BOTH companies have a deal in place with ESPN-HD.

I was told a few weeks ago by one of my good contacts (just days after the Dish Network Team Summit) that a deal with ESPN has been reached with Dish.

Charlie himself kind of hinted on the last Charlie Chat that he might have to eat the costs on some of the new channels before he sees HD becoming profitable.

I know the "SuperDish" put some fuel in the pants of the folks at DirecTV and I now know for a fact they are working on their own HD package. Note however that they only have room for up to 3 HD channels.

I have been hearing (and again Charlie has thrown some public hints in recent Charlie Chats) that Dish is in negoitiations with a few channels to come to Dish Network, those channels include BravoHD & CinemaxHD.

I have also heard some rumblings of something called "M-HD" from Viacom which appears to be a HD version of MTV. A few of my contacts seem to think that Viacom / CBS may soon be investing in Dish Network, I don't know how true this is but the pieces of the puzzle seem to fit. Only time will tell for sure.

Back to ESPN, my friends at ESPN have told me that even they understand their channel is not worth it at the moment due to the lack of HD content, they also told me not to expect ESPN-HD on satellite untill fall when the good HD programming ramps up.

Hey it sounds good to me.

Again while a few sources are saying the same basic things consider nothing official until you see a press release. 

I think it is safe to say this fall will be great for HDTV!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It will be interesting to see where Dish stashes these channels. 105 really is not ready unless they want to put just one channel per transponder, the satellite is in serious need of the incomming replacement. 61.5 is pretty full too at this time. So, I would speculate they will go on 110 right now until 105 gets updated.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Mike,

The 16 transponders at 105 are 54Mhz each (double the bandwidth of the typical DBS transponder). Even if they use *QPSK* with a high FEC rate like 2/3, shouldn't they be able to get at least two HDTV channels per transponder? QPSK @ 2/3 would yield in the range of 48-49Mbps (compared to 70+MBps at 8PSK 2/3).


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

My problem is that they are only 20 Watt transponders, that is right 20 watts! (well they have 2 at 27) this is less than 1/5 E3 at 61.5 and less than 1/10 of 119/110 (see http://www.ses-americom.com/satellites/gstar4.html ).

With such low power and such small satellite dishes can they even do QPSK at 1/2? Maybe they can do BPSK at 1/2 FEC and get about 25mbit/sec per channel for a total of 16 HDTV channels.

Until they get the new satellite there that is 100+ watts a channel it will be very limited reception with dishes smaller than 36".


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's the coverage map for Gstar4:










As compared to the coverage map for AMC-15, the 110-120 watts per channel satellite launching Q3 2004:










I couldn't find the EIRP coverage maps for the current Echostar satellites, but from what I recall, they are in the range of 54-55dB EIRP for CONUS. A 24" dish is generally recommended for 48dB, a 35" dish for 44dB, and a 40" dish for 42dB EIRP. Thus, it appears that an optimized elliptical 26" dish would be just sufficient for AMC-15's 46-48dB contour. However, as you note, a 26" dish (or anything close to it) just doesn't seem feasible for a 37dB contour. I checked, and there is very little gain to be had with QPSK 1/2 (only 2dB difference between QPSK 1/2 and QPSK 5/6). They'd definitely have to use BPSK, as you say.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have just heard from two seperate sources that ESPN-HD may be announced THIS WEEK on DirecTV!

This has NOT been confirmed by Stephanie Campbell of DirecTV hopefully I will have confirmation soon. (Or see a press release)

This could be big news stay tuned.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

My anxiousness is tempered with apprehension. What's the cost going to be? I sit and wait with fingers crossed...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Scott great news the only thing better would be if it is on for tonights hockey game.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just don't get too excited, again this has not been officially confirmed. These two sources have been reliable to me in the past which is why I am passing on the info.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

I won't get excited till I have a channel #


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got a note from DirecTV VP of Programming Stephanie Campbell...


> Nothing to report yet, Scott, but you never know!
> 
> Stephanie


Read into it what you will.

Good to see she is in good spirtits I know a lot of people are bugging her about ESPN-HD.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

At least she didn't give the still in negotiations line. Reading between the lines something will happen soon IMO


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Scott...I heard over at DBS Forums that according to Stephanie Campbell's office a press release should come out in the next 2 weeks announcing ESPNHD on Directv..Not only that but D* subs are getting calls informing them that an annoucement of a HD package will be made on June 6.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

DCSholitis: that's great, in 2 weeks both the Stanley Cup and NBA Finals will be over. It might as well not be until September.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Nobody watches Baseball anymore?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hell ya....and not only that I can also watch all Tribe games on FSN Ohio blackout free.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Was Swann right?? check http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=266030


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like proof to me...

Commented out of the DTV HDTV page..

<!--









*YOU LOVE WATCHING HDTV CHANNELS, NOW GET PREPARED TO WATCH MORE!*










 








New to the DIRECTV HD line-up are ESPN HD, Discovery HD Theater and HDNet movies.
Pricing and packaging information coming soon. Make sure you have the right equipment to view them.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just received word that there will be a press release within an hour.

Let's see if this is true or not.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, I reckon the cat is out of the bag now so they might as well spend and hour and write up a PR.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

It is out, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2282232#post2282232


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well got this in my mail, not sure if it's the official release or not.

– DIRECTV, Inc., the nation’s leading digital multichannel television service provider, announced today that it will launch a new high-definition (HD) programming package on July 1. The HD package will include ESPN HD, Discovery HD Theater™, HDNet and HDNet Movies, and is available by subscription for $10.99 per month. 
In addition to ESPN HD, Discovery HD Theater, HDNet and HDNet Movies, DIRECTV will also provide its customers with special events broadcast in HD, similar to events broadcast in the past, such as USA’s coverage of the Masters Tournament, NBA games and NBA TV programming blocks. 
“DIRECTV has been a passionate proponent of HDTV since it launched the first coast-to-coast HD-feed more than four years ago,” said Stephanie Campbell, senior vice president, Programming, DIRECTV, Inc. “Over the last year, as the HD category has gained tremendous momentum, our customers have told us they want more HD programming. The launch of this HD package reinforces DIRECTV’s commitment to the category, and to offering our customers the best quality high-definition programming.” 
The DIRECTV HD package includes: 

ESPN HD – A 24-hour high-definition simulcast service of ESPN that delivers the best lineup of quality sports events, news and information and entertainment telecasts currently available, including games from Major League Baseball, the National Basketball Association , the National Football League and the National Hockey League. More… 
DIRECTV Launches New HD Package 
Page 2 

Discovery HD Theater – Discovery HD Theater is the new 24/7 channel filmed entirely in high-definition. The channel delivers programs about nature, science and technology, geography, travel and world culture – all designed to provide the highest-quality viewing experience available. It offers the world's most spectacular images delivered in the world's most stunning quality. Discovery HD Theater is like having a movie theater right in your own home. 

HDNet – A 24-hour network featuring live sports like NHL® and MLS® games, boxing, drama series, concerts and original news and documentary programming including HDNet World Report and Across America. 

HDNet Movies – Delivers a 24-hour schedule of blockbuster movie titles from Warner Bros., Sony, and other major studios, as well as made-for-TV movies , independent films and shorts. 

With the addition of the HD package, DIRECTV will offer seven HD channels to its more than 11.4 million customers nationwide. DIRECTV customers are currently receiving HBO® HDTV and SHOWTIME HDTV® as part of their premium packages, as well as HD PPV movies for $4.99 each. In addition, under terms of its new five-year agreement with the National Football League for exclusive rights to NFL SUNDAY TICKET™, DIRECTV also plans to begin offering high-definition telecasts of professional football games during the 2003 regular NFL season. 
To access HDTV channels, consumers may purchase any HDTV set with a built-in DIRECTV® Receiver or a DIRECTV-enabled high-definition set-top receiver, and a single 18 x 20- or 18 x 24-inch multi-satellite dish with three LNBs. HDTV sets integrated with the DIRECTV Receiver, DIRECTV-enabled HD receivers and triple-LNB satellite dishes are available from authorized DIRECTV retailers nationwide.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It IS OFFICIAL.

The press release just came over my Bloomberg Unit.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.newsalert.com/bin/story?...&Nav=qr-re-redigest&StoryTitle=Company+Digest


----------

